# another DC event, ramen edition.



## panda (Jan 29, 2015)

Who's going to this? Messhalldc.com/ramenworld 
All you can eat and drink. Tix sold out but VIP passes still avail, works out to $100 a person for 2 passes.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 29, 2015)

panda,

It looks to me like it is actually about 200 per person. Are you sure the cost is for a pair of tickets?

Regardless it looks like a lot of fun and I would of done it at the lower -non VIP cost.


----------



## panda (Jan 29, 2015)

It comes with two tickets, I would drink $100 worth of cocktails alone, haha.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm confused -- I thought ramen was only ~10 cents/ package!?!

Hope you get to enjoy this one, and not spend all your time pounding out hundreds of bites. You guys were really getting hammered at Sips.


----------



## tkern (Jan 29, 2015)

I live a block away from this event. If anyone wants to bring over some beers and some ramen we can do this ourselves in my backyard.


----------



## panda (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah we had to make up for all the other tables not putting out food efficiently, ran through nearly 600 portions over an hour early. 

Lol it is a bit expensive for just ramen (but cones with 3hr open bar though) I love daikaya, but haven't tried toki underground yet.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 30, 2015)

daikaya is great but sometimes a bit too loud - guess I'm getting old.

I have heard Toki is really hard to get into so I have not even bothered with that one yet, but hope to soon.

Since I live in Arlington I am looking forward to Yona which should open this spring on the corner of Wilson and Quincy streets.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 30, 2015)

When you get old enough the noise level won't bother you anymore and you'll be able to enjoy dinner again.


----------



## bob_loblaw (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been craving good ramen since I spent a week in Tokyo a couple yrs ago. I haven't been to Toki yet, but looking forward to Yona too, it's only a 10 min walk from my apt!


----------



## ChefCosta (Jan 31, 2015)

bob_loblaw - Firstly, great name! If you want something more like the ramen you may find in Tokyo, try Daikaya in Penn Quarter. Toki is awesome too but a different style. I am excited for Yona too. I am a big fan of what Chef Kim did at Pabu in Baltimore.


----------



## bob_loblaw (Feb 2, 2015)

ChefCosta said:


> bob_loblaw - Firstly, great name! If you want something more like the ramen you may find in Tokyo, try Daikaya in Penn Quarter. Toki is awesome too but a different style. I am excited for Yona too. I am a big fan of what Chef Kim did at Pabu in Baltimore.



Thanks for the recommendation, I'll be trying it out soon!


----------



## nerologic (Feb 10, 2015)

Toki was great when it first opened since I had friends that lived on the same block and it wasn't too crowded. Past few times I've had to go elsewhere since the wait was too long. My memories of it are still incredibly fond, though. It left a stronger impression on me than Momofuku in NYC did.


----------

